# petrolia headstash



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

does anyone know anything about the strain petrolia headstash. i know its a serious afghan.


----------



## HGB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lineage: 	Afghan cross
Family: 	Unknown or mixed family
Origin: 	Not Listed


----------

